# Miss my pendant style light for 54 gallon corner Tank



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello,
Ive had a 54 gallon corner tank for about 17 years. I used a flourite over laterlite base. CO2 controlled by a pinpoint controller and for almost all of those years had a bell pendant 175 watt metal halide for lighting. the tank has went through several looks over the years from carpets of glosso to an almost jungle look with many different plants. several fish, shrimp Crystal Reds, Cherry shrimp etc. last year my ballast by ice cap went bad. My lfs had LED lights by Marineland for planted tanks so I thought I would give them a try. I bought two, a longer strip to span across the wider front of the corner bow front and a smaller one to set across the narrow rear of the tank where it forms the corner. it was pretty awesome. I planted dwarf baby tears in the front and they carpeted. I also liked the bright crispness of the tank. However to use the lights I had to put the glass top on which had not been used in almost 15 years. I really miss the open top and the look of a pendant above the tank however. I could buy a new ballast and run the MH again. but I am wondering if there is a single LED light that would be bright enough to suspend above the tank so I could go back to the open top look and still carpet dwarf baby tears etc. I really like the brightness of the LED. I hear alot about Kessil but i'm not familiar with them and do they make a light that would light up the odd dimensions of a 54 gallon corner tank.
Here is a pic of my tank. The second photo shows the old MH Pendant and the LEDs on top of the glass cover. Would a Kessill pendant give as much light as the two Marineland strips? 
Thank you


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://orphek.com/atlantik-p-planted-aquarium/
https://youtu.be/b_0daSRXa5o
Orphek..but I suspect some sticker shock..


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

what about the SB Reeflight Freshwater light?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm liking my Halo, I just picked it up and has great spread on my 30x30x24 cube...


----------



## mwebb (Jul 17, 2011)

both those lights look good. Thank you. i will google them and try to find prices


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

what size led strips did you use? I'm also trying to figure out a way to light a corner tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

mwebb said:


> both those lights look good. Thank you. i will google them and try to find prices


a160 is 40W...
Your orig halide was 175W.. Assuming fairly good reflector and efficient ballasts this is not "equiv" no matter what anyone says..
your look will be similar (the 6000-9000k of the Kessil) is pretty similar toy your orig "color".. though it will have less red.. 
just a difference between mh and whit LEDs..
















I strongly urge you to find something w/ more "red".. 
http://www.topbulb.com/ushio-uhi-s175aq-65-175w-metal-halide-aquarium-6500k-70-cri

70CRI is no longer "good enough"..


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

aubie98 said:


> what size led strips did you use? I'm also trying to figure out a way to light a corner tank.


What kind of light do you need? I have a 36" BeamsWorks DA pent on my 92 corner, and it does a pretty good job for my low tech set up.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bunsen Honeydew said:


> What kind of light do you need? I have a 36" BeamsWorks DA pent on my 92 corner, and it does a pretty good job for my low tech set up.


Thinking about a 54 gallon corner tank to fill an empty corner in my living room. Was wondering what the OP used, but got impatient and broke out my trig skills. Figured a 30 inch and 16 inch strip should give good coverage.


----------



## danfish (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't discount Cree CBX3590 I run a few of these over various tank in a pendant style light. 
Even at half power (50 watts) these chips pump out a solid 9000 lumens... 5700k High CRI bins are my preference


----------

